# New florida tippler club



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a new tippler club in Florida called the Dixie Tippler club. We have members all over central and lower fl. Look us up at facebook search for dixie Tippler. I will post web site an direct link if people are interested.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

wish you all the best with your new club


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Im interested , i live in miami .... I have hughs birds(blues).....CALL ME,,,, I WANT IN....ASAP....LOL 305-785-2950 CARLOS


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

*call me i want to join*



TipplerBeni said:


> There is a new tippler club in Florida called the Dixie Tippler club. We have members all over central and lower fl. Look us up at facebook search for dixie Tippler. I will post web site an direct link if people are interested.


i want to join.....call me 305-785-2950


----------

